# Административно-Технический > Технические вопросы >  Странности в галерее

## Militarist

Я, конечно, не спец в двиках форумов и галерей. Сделано всё хорошо и удобно. Но что-то здесь не так.... Возникают трудности с размещением фотографий в галерее. Саня Kama_27 вообще не смог ничего разместить, да и на форуме не с первого раза зарегился. У меня сначала было всё нормально с этим делом, сделал первый альбом, даже других инструктировал как это делать, поскольку процедура слегка мудрёная, а потом вдруг у самого попросту исчезла "кнопка" МОИ АЛЬБОМЫ. Теперь, как не старайся - фотки новые выложить невозможно, да и старые альбомы не поддаются редактированию. 
   У кого-то ещё есть такие проблемы? Или может я просто исчерпал отведённое мне пространство на хосте?

----------


## Д.Срибный

Ты проверь, пожалуйста, в каком режиме ты пытаешься загружать фотографии. Если в режиме пользователя - то кнопки для загрузки фотографий не видно, если в режиме администратора, то кнопка есть.
Для переключения режимов в верхнем меню есть линки "Режим пользователя" и "Режим администратора".

----------


## Militarist

Нет у меня таких линков. Даже при входе под своим ником и паролем

----------


## Militarist

Ну так чё делать то? Чего все молчат? Или только у нас двоих такие проблемы?

----------


## Д.Срибный

Проверь, пожалуйста, как оно сейчас?

----------


## Militarist

Вот теперь заработало! Только подписи линков стали на английском.

----------


## Militarist

Вечером попробую чего-нибудь новое закинуть в галерею.

----------


## Militarist

Закинул немного новых фоток, но всё-равно что-то не в порядке. Пришлось несколько раз редактировать подписи к фоткам. Кодировка текста сбивается и назначаются какие-то непонятные длинные имена фоток, вместо родных. В общем, что-то там у Вас поломалось.

----------


## Д.Срибный

Ничего, все будет работать нормально, главное - без паники :-)
Это я сегодня правил там кое-что...
А сейчас проверь, пожалуйста, как оно?
И еще - имена фоток (самих файлов) всегда лучше давать латиницей - с кирилицей могут быть проблемы, это от меня не зависит.

ЗЫ. А что такое ГНГ?  :D

----------


## Militarist

Вот теперь вроде всё нормально. Починил!  :) 
P.S. А ГНГ - это генератор нейтрального газа. Установлен на ИЛ-76МД и ИЛ-78 в правом обтекателе шасси. Очень полезная штука. Только керосина много жрёт.

----------


## Д.Срибный

И как этот газ используется? Для наддува баков?

----------


## Militarist

Да. Попросту атмосферный воздух сжигается в этом агрегате, осушается и закачивается в крыльевые и фюзеляжные (если это ИЛ-78) баки. То есть из воздуха выжигается кислород. (всё гениальное просто!)

----------


## Militarist

Пытаюсь уже третий раз загрузить новых фотографий в свою галерею  - ничего не получается. Место закончилось на сервере или это у меня проблемы?

----------


## Militarist

Всё, разобрался сам. Оказывается разрешение снимков свыше 2200 на 1600 не проходит. Пришлось урезать до 1024 на 768

----------


## Д.Срибный

максимальный размер загружаемого фото 2048 пикселей в ширину...
по-моему, должно хватать :-)

----------

